# If you're going to have colts...



## Becky (Aug 2, 2007)

Redrock proudly introduces our last two foals of the season. Both colts, both blue eyed medicine hats, both tiny! One bay, one chestnut. Both are a week old in these pictures . These boys are exactly what I'm breeding for! :aktion033:












Both colts are sired by Harts Tip Top Flash. The bay colt is out of Royal M Ima Ravin Beauty 29". Her pedigree includes Prince Tennesse Monashee, NFCs Nashville, Sligo Little Stormy, Cedar Hedges Big John and Bond Sir Galahad. This boy doesn't have a name yet, but he is oh so tiny, refined and colorful!






The chestnut colt is out of Country Hills Dreamers Little Red, 28". She has 6 times Gold Melody Boy in her pedigree and LK Supreme too!






He is quite taken with Cammie!











Now we are looking forward to the 2008 foaling season!


----------



## SWA (Aug 2, 2007)

:



: SUPER CONGRATS! :aktion033:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh my GOSH I can't believe you got these two cuties and pics of them together...those are precious!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Reble (Aug 2, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS[/SIZE] :aktion033:

The next step is FILLIES :lol:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 2, 2007)

If that is what you are breeding for, you sure are on target with those two! Tiny yet PERFECT. They are both GORGEOUS! I bet you want to keep both of them, I would want to! I am sure it will be very hard to let those two boys head down the road if that is your plan. Hopefully they both end up in wonderful show homes to represent your product and your good stallion!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW!! They are gorgeous!!! BIG congratulations on them!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Loess Hills (Aug 2, 2007)

All I can say at the moment is just *WOWZER!*

The pictures take my breath away!

You've really hit the jackpot with these two boys: color, beauty, and conformation, and tiny. Congratulations on a very successful breeding program, and two healthy little guys.


----------



## lvponies (Aug 2, 2007)

They are sooooooooo cute!!!! It must be fun to watch them play and run together!!!


----------



## Reble (Aug 2, 2007)

Just a question or two Becky, now where they bred with colour on both sides or solid and pinto etc?

Can we see the sire and dam for both? or email them to me thanks / [email protected]

Just wondering because my future yearling stallion is black and white ( only 28") & tested

Tobiano: Homozygous Pos (TT) but will not be used for a couple of more years?

Just love those Pintos and the markings are just fantastic


----------



## River1018 (Aug 2, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!! :aktion033:


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW they are gorgeous, I can't wait for them to hit the show ring, you'll be cleaning up the ribbons.



:


----------



## Fanch (Aug 2, 2007)

Congradulations on 2 gorgeous boys :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Becky (Aug 2, 2007)

lvponies said:


> They are sooooooooo cute!!!! It must be fun to watch them play and run together!!!



LOL! I'm having a really hard time getting my work done this week because of watching them!




They love each other and are so much fun to watch them play together. A couple of real entertainers!



:


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 2, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATE'S! THEY are just SOOOOO cute! VERY nice babies!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 2, 2007)

What a handsome pair! You could do a sequel to Two Brothers with your colts! You should name the younger of the two Flash Back--it must've felt like one when he was born. Congratulations!!


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I got a treat yesterday....got to see those two little stunners up close and personal! And I have to tell you....as pretty as the pictures are, those boys are even better than their pictures! EXQUISITE tiny heads! And such refined perfection of conformation. My Oh My! Drool.

Someone asked about the color patterns of dams and I'm sure Becky will come on here and tell, but I 'think' both mares are totally solid.....My mind didn't really see the moms, just those stunning babies )

Charlotte


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 2, 2007)

They are just TOO cute! Congratulations.


----------



## Becky (Aug 2, 2007)

Reble said:


> Just a question or two Becky, now where they bred with colour on both sides or solid and pinto etc?
> 
> Can we see the sire and dam for both? or email them to me thanks / [email protected]
> 
> ...


Reble, the dams to these colts are solid. The bay colts' dam is solid black with no white. The chestnut colt's dam is solid chestnut with a star and strip. Neither are tobiano.

Harts Tip Top Flash is a chestnut medicine hat carrying both tobiano and splashed white. He's heterozygous for tobiano.

Interestingly enough, I've gotten the most 'color' by him out of solid colored mares!  I have more pinto fillies and a colt by him this year and all are very colorfu and none are out of tobiano mares. Gotta love the pinto patterns! :aktion033:

You can see the sire to the colts and their dams on my website Redrock Miniature Horse Farm


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG just gorgeous



:

congrats

Lori


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 2, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!! Would it REALLY be a step back to trade a two year old for a not even weaned colt?




: sigh...

As for your 2008 foaling season, I've got my fingers crossed for that Flash X Doll baby!


----------



## hairicane (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow what a way to end foaling season. They are stunning!!!! I love them



:



:


----------



## just2minis (Aug 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Total perfection ! They are SO cute together.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 3, 2007)

Gorgeous They look like a pair of twins ~Jessica


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 3, 2007)

Ah, I think I'm in love!



: I especially like the second colt. I hope you keep us updated on the growth of these boys. Simply stunning.


----------



## Becky (Aug 3, 2007)

Stephanie (ThreeC) since you own a full brother to the bay medicine hat, I bet you get some outstanding foals!!! Can't wait to see those! :aktion033:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed Flash and Doll can produce a really colorful baby next year!





I'll keep everybody posted on both colts' progress. We're contemplating taking both to the AMHA World Show. Now, wouldn't that be fun???



:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 3, 2007)

Just don't take any fillies, Becky, I don't need the competition! LOL


----------



## Miniv (Aug 4, 2007)

What a cool driving team -- when they grow up.........



:

You'd knock people's socks off!

MA


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW!!!

They are absolutely adorable!!!

You should be VERY proud!!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Aug 5, 2007)

OH My GOSH this is the most amazing thing i have ever seen I want pics of the moms!!!!


----------



## Relic (Aug 5, 2007)

: awsume babies.


----------



## Cara (Aug 5, 2007)

awe those two are so cute!!awe beautiful!



:


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 5, 2007)

: aw

what cute boys. love those pintos. those are to nice looking foals.


----------

